# Do you think I have all females of Zebra Obliquidens?



## captainamerica1977 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a group of 8 Obliquidens in 55 gal. tank. I have had them in another tank of 135 for over a year now letting them mature. I have recently moved them into the 55 gal. tank over a month ago. I do my water changes once weekly. I am feeding them frozen shrimp and krill. They are the only thing in the tank. I was sure that I would see some action. I have sense been trying to tell the males from females but can't tell them apart. Some of the fish are brighter yellowish green than others but none of them have the redish and orangish tones in them. Do the males tend to have the orangish redish colors? If so do you think that I have all females?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi At this time if yu did have a male, it 'll be colored so I think yu only have females
xris


----------



## captainamerica1977 (Jun 11, 2005)

That is what I was afraid of....Does anyone know where I can get 2 males?


----------

